# Lone Star Vintage Bike Show & Swap Meet - Nov 1st



## Daddy-O (Oct 2, 2014)

*SATURDAY, NOVEMBER 1ST 2014*

Bring your vintage bicycles out to the Lone Star Vintage Bike show at Don Johle’s Bike World for a day of fun and nostalgia. Bike show will be from from 10am - 3pm in the parking lot of Don’s shop. Cost to enter is $5/bike and there will be trophies for the following categories...BMX Race; BMX Freestyle; BMX Cruiser; Rat Rod; Muscle Bike; Cruiser and Lowrider. Swap meet space also available for $10 a space. Call 972-240-7678 for info.


----------



## 72convertibless454 (Oct 7, 2014)

Looking forward to attending this.  I will be in town from Cleveland Ohio.  I am always looking for cool Muscle Bikes and Parts to help me with restortions.
Mark


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 9, 2014)

Ooh, I'll actually be in Dallas that day. Hopefully I can swing by before my friend's wedding. I'll be the one in the fancy dress, haha.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2014)

72 Slik Chik said:


> Ooh, I'll actually be in Dallas that day. Hopefully I can swing by before my friend's wedding. I'll be the one in the fancy dress, haha.



Pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## Daddy-O (Oct 26, 2014)

Coming up next Saturday!


----------

